# looking for advice/options for first pistol



## Dick (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, and I'm hoping you guys could help steer me in the right direction. I would like to buy a handgun for concealed carry purposes, but I have no idea where to start. My main requirements are: that it be easy and comfortable to conceal, reliable, and have plenty of stopping power. I would prefer that it hold more than five or six rounds though I will not rule out any revolver that fits the above description. Also, almost all of my prior shooting experience is with rifles and shotguns so something easy to handle would be preferable. Any models or other advice you all can provide for me is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Dick


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

the possibilities are endless. first off i recommend going to a local range that rents pistols and try them all. caliber doesn't matter as much right now as ergo. find one that is comfortable and has a reputation for reliability. once you narrow down a platform/brand then you can go with different calibers and see what you are comfortable with. lots of folks aren't comfortable with the recoil of a 367, .40 or a 45acp. carry style might limit your choices. i'm not built big enough to carry a full size 1911 and conceal it well but there are lots of folks that do. i don't pocket carry so i'd never have have one of the smaller .380's like the lcp but it is easily concealed. i tend to carry my s&w 36 or ruger sp101 probably 90% of the time and i carry either owb or iwb depending on my attire for the day. i practice with them twice as much as my semi auto's so i'm comfortable and confident with that limited amount of SD ammo. there isn't anything wrong with wanting to carry a semi with a lot of ammo in it but it gets harder to conceal. glock, springfield, sig sauer and many others make great compact or subcompact pistol. there will probably be lots of folks chime in and let you know what works for them. good luck and keep asking questions, thats how we all learn. odds are you'll get addicted to hand gun shooting and own several before you know it.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Well Said MlC. You need to find a caliber you are comfortable with. You do not want to be afraid of the kick. I carry a .40 because I am comfortable with the recoil and it has plenty of stopping power. I carry a S&W m&Pc IWB.


----------



## Mcox (Jun 24, 2009)

some models that fit your description are kel tec pf-9 the karh pm-9, perhaps the glock 26 which is a little bigger than the two previously listed, and most other sub compacts. But for your first CCW I would look at the first two. But as previously said try out as many as you can get your hands on.


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

glock might be a good option


----------

